# Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale & New Zealand



## 2blue (Nov 11, 2016)

Ok.... Radbourne2010 & myself have come out in the Ballot & can buy upto 4 tickets each from 9am. next Mon 14th Nov
So we quickly need to sort out...

#who wants to go

#where we want to sit https://www.kiaoval.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/ground-image-2.pdf

# How much we want to pay... depends where you sit https://www.kiaoval.com/tickets/ticket-prices/

Happy to hear from anyone who's been to the Oval or can assist in our decisions :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

I've also been successful.

I dont want to go now though, as it seems that they also let any tom, Dick or Harry in. 

I'm also speaking to Scouser tomorrow, to see if we can sort something out.

I have another game of golf currently booked in for the Saturday AM, so may go for the Sunday instead. All up in the air at the moment, but seriously looking into options to still be able to go.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 11, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

I've been successful too, if anybody wants to use them let me know.

LB were are you playing Saturday?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 11, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*



Stuart_C said:



			I've been successful too, if anybody wants to use them let me know.

LB were are you playing Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

Its a secret.:ears:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 12, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

It's looking a bit quiet, & secretive  here.....  seems I maybe visiting Ascot or just having a quiet drive home


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 12, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*



2blue said:



			It's looking a bit quiet, & secretive  here.....  seems I maybe visiting Ascot or just having a quiet drive home 

Click to expand...

There's enough room For you on n the famous Ascot lawn Davie :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 12, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

I normally sit in the Peter May Stand as it gets the sun all day long. However in July when it's (hopefully) baking hot might be worth having a look at Bedser Stand Upper. Decent view from Fine Leg as well.

I'm still up for Saturday but can also do Sunday if that suits better. Let's get this party started...:cheers:


----------



## Captainron (Nov 12, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

I'll take a ticket. I'll be your token Saffa


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

Without taking this off beam too much if I may, any not going to the cricket but going to the racing, and wanting a game at Royal Ascot, let me know and depending on interest I'll try and arrange a game for as many as I can


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 12, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

I'll definitely take at least one cricket ticket. If no one else is going, i'll take two.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

already going with my Uni chums on the Thursday i think.. . i expect we have something else planned for the Sat...strippers in Hoxton, no doubt.  might be interested in Sat... will ask my mate who's a member at SCC and lives nearby


----------



## 2blue (Nov 13, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale & New Zealand*



Radbourne2010 said:



			I normally sit in the Peter May Stand as it gets the sun all day long. However in July when it's (hopefully) baking hot might be worth having a look at Bedser Stand Upper. Decent view from Fine Leg as well.

I'm still up for Saturday but can also do Sunday if that suits better. Let's get this party started...:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

So, is that......
SAT...... You, Me, CaptainRon, Hobbit....??...  possible Patrick

& the Bedser Upper @ Â£90
OR
Peter May @ Â£45 in the sun 

SO.....  who's for what???
+++ After the Wed (hoping for 18 somewhere), Thurs-36, Fri-36, that's 92 holes of golf ....  I defo ain't playing Sat :sbox:...  so its The Oval or Ascot


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

I'm just waiting on scouser and his missus to get back to me, then I'll make my mind up on whether to go Saturday, Sunday or not at all.

 I'll be with my missus, if I do.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 13, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale & New Zealand*



2blue said:



			So, is that......
SAT...... You, Me, CaptainRon, Hobbit....??...  possible Patrick

& the Bedser Upper @ Â£90
OR
Peter May @ Â£45 in the sun 

SO.....  who's for what???
+++ After the Wed (hoping for 18 somewhere), Thurs-36, Fri-36, that's 92 holes of golf ....  I defo ain't playing Sat :sbox:...  so its The Oval or Ascot
		
Click to expand...

Preferably Peter May. I can always put a hat on. At least in the sun it'll be warm.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 13, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

You'll melt in the London summer sun for 8 hours & 10 pints. We'll find a shady spot for you &#9728;&#65039;&#127867;&#128164;&#127867;&#127951;&#127867;&#128164; 



Hobbit said:



			Preferably Peter May. I can always put a hat on. At least in the sun it'll be warm.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

Still cant commit as plans up in the air, but looking doubtful.

I've been successful in the ballot, so if my tickets are needed Dave, just let me know.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 14, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale & New Zealand*

Details of tickets purchased this morning: :whoo:
Investec Test Match: England v South Africa Day 3 Â· The Kia Oval Â· Saturday, 29 July 2017 (11:00) 
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	175		Adult	Â£65.00
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	174		Adult	Â£65.00
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	173		Adult	Â£65.00
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	172		Adult	Â£65.00

That's me, Dave, Hobbit (these will be in the shade mid-afternoon) & Captain Ron. There are still tickets on the site for Sat if anyone else is interested. Liverbirdie, 2Blue & Stu_C have access to the website & can purchase 4 tickets each. :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 14, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale & New Zealand*



Radbourne2010 said:



			Details of tickets purchased this morning: :whoo:
Investec Test Match: England v South Africa Day 3 Â· The Kia Oval Â· Saturday, 29 July 2017 (11:00) 
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	175		Adult	Â£65.00
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	174		Adult	Â£65.00
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	173		Adult	Â£65.00
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	172		Adult	Â£65.00

That's me, Dave, Hobbit (these will be in the shade mid-afternoon) & Captain Ron. There are still tickets on the site for Sat if anyone else is interested. Liverbirdie, 2Blue & Stu_C have access to the website & can purchase 4 tickets each. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good work Mark..ðŸðŸ.. I can imagine it now...  an afternoon snooze in the shade...ðŸ˜´ðŸ˜´    do you want the money sending across?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

spoke to my mate this morning and he is arranging for us to go in one of the corp boxes on the Sat morning, so won't be joining you. have to make do with free booze and lunch before we head off to for mischief


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 14, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

I'll take my chances in the Bleachers away from most of the Knobs :cheers:


patricks148 said:



			spoke to my mate this morning and he is arranging for us to go in one of the corp boxes on the Sat morning, so won't be joining you. have to make do with free booze and lunch before we head off to for mischief 

Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*



Radbourne2010 said:



			I'll take my chances in the Bleachers away from most of the Knobs :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I don't remember inviting you?


----------



## 2blue (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale & New Zealand*



Radbourne2010 said:



			Details of tickets purchased this morning: :whoo:
Investec Test Match: England v South Africa Day 3 Â· The Kia Oval Â· Saturday, 29 July 2017 (11:00) 
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	175		Adult	Â£65.00
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	174		Adult	Â£65.00
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	173		Adult	Â£65.00
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	172		Adult	Â£65.00

That's me, Dave, Hobbit (these will be in the shade mid-afternoon) & Captain Ron. There are still tickets on the site for Sat if anyone else is interested. Liverbirdie, 2Blue & Stu_C have access to the website & can purchase 4 tickets each. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Monies sent for 'knob-free' seat ðŸðŸ˜´ðŸ


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

Clue's in the Thread Title...


patricks148 said:



			I don't remember inviting you?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

:rofl: Cheers Dave! :thup:


2blue said:



			Monies sent for 'knob-free' seat &#55356;&#57295;&#55357;&#56884;&#55356;&#57295;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*



Radbourne2010 said:



			Clue's in the Thread Title...

Click to expand...

I simply posted i would not be joining you, you replied saying you would take you chances in the bleaches... not sure what relevance that had to anything TBH.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale & New Zealand*

Still waiting for payment from Captainron & Hobbit. I'm PM you guys later this week with bank account details :thup:


Radbourne2010 said:



			Details of tickets purchased this morning: :whoo:
Investec Test Match: England v South Africa Day 3 Â· The Kia Oval Â· Saturday, 29 July 2017 (11:00) 
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	175		Adult	Â£65.00
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	174		Adult	Â£65.00
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	173		Adult	Â£65.00
Mr Mark Smith (525622)	New Peter May	Peter May Stand	12	172		Adult	Â£65.00

That's me, Dave, Hobbit (these will be in the shade mid-afternoon) & Captain Ron. There are still tickets on the site for Sat if anyone else is interested. Liverbirdie, 2Blue & Stu_C have access to the website & can purchase 4 tickets each. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Captainron (Apr 21, 2017)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

I'm buggered for that day! Wife is away at a 40th. Ive got the kids. 

Are there any takers for my ticket?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 22, 2017)

*Re: Eng v S Africa Oval Test - Sat 29th July - after Sunningdale &amp; New Zealand*

Anyone...? 


Captainron said:



			I'm buggered for that day! Wife is away at a 40th. Ive got the kids. 

Are there any takers for my ticket?
		
Click to expand...


----------

